# Winter Park - Vasquez Cirque



## Blake (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm going to be in WP from March 9-14 (riding each day) and want to ride Vasquez Cirque. I've never tried it before, but I understand that it's recommended to not ride it by yourself. So, if anyone on here going to be out there any of those days who is looking for (or would welcome) a riding partner for Vasquez Cirque, please let me know.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've rode it a bunch by myself. Not sure on that recommendation. Anytime you are alone there is a bit of an inherent risk, but Patrol still goes out there, and they'll scrape up your body should you get wrecked. About the only thing I can say is stay out of the trees there if you are worried about being located if you get messed up. Ski patrol will sweep the main runs through that area and chances are someone else will see your broken pile of bones and call patrol before they sweep. 

Otherwise, go on out, make a run down to the Eagle Wind lift and do it again if you like. It takes about 20-30 minutes to hoof your way out to the Cirque, depending on how far back you hike. 

I won't be riding there, but I wouldn't let that recommendation scare you off. Plenty of traffic back there.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I've done the Eagle Wind trails by myself, so maybe it's not much different as far as riding alone? Do you have any suggestions on where to start? Also, how does it compare to the MJ chutes?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More open than the MJ chutes. As steep as Runaway, not as steep as Awe Chute (I believe that's the steepest one back there), depending on where you drop.

I'd recommend checking out the Alphabet chutes if they are open. It's the last area you can hike too, therefore the longest hike. The bowl, if you hit it right is pretty sweet in that area. Also, at the bottom of the bowl if you traverse hard left and follow the ropes that will bring you to Waterfall. Loads of pillows down that run. It's a bit of a pita to get over there though, especially if the snow is semi deep to deep. You got two sections that are fairly flat to slightly uphill. One right at the bottom of the chute just after you cut left. Generally speaking that one can be made. The second one is right before you get over the ridge to waterfall. That one can be a pain if you are the first one back there. Persevere and you will be rewarded. You might have to take your board off and boot pack a short distance to get to the out track at the bottom. It's not much. Less than 20 yards at worst. Often just a few hundred feet.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was at Loveland by myself a few weeks back and was a bit hesitant hiking the ridge alone. Granted everything is more visible and funnels to main area but it is a little nerve wracking when they have a DO NOT RIDE ALONE sign at the lift. 

Anyway, I just chatted up some other riders and told them I was going to tag along with them and they had no problem. Just try to have someone else be aware you are there.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

KC with the good info ! 

No point in repeating what has been said, but I've also hiked/rode the cirque solo - no problems ( and LL's ridge). 
Tekniq's idea is great & I've done similar, when I didn't want to ride alone.


----------



## Commissae (Feb 6, 2011)

Are there any runs back there that are rock free? I am heading out there this weekend and the guys I am going with are all about going to this area. Not sure if I am up to their level, but don't want to get left behind. Is there a safer area back there than another?


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I spend a good amount of time riding that area and the chutes, I think you are fine going alone. I might be up there for a morning that weekend as well if we get fresh snow. I would mention that getting back there is easier taking the trees from behind the warming hut at top of sunnyside vs, the catwalk from panoramic for me. You can expend a good amount of energy skating if the wind is wrong on the catwalk. I like the chutes and once you get through them there is some great riding, no need to work on people there, they will be stuck about halfway down the chutes wondering what they got themselves into BR


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2009)

BR, how would you get to the Cirque from the top of the Sunnyside lift? I can't think of another way to get there, other than from the entrance gate at the top of the Pano lift.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You don't. There are some sneaks in that area, but that stuff works the ridge across from the Cirque. More commonly known as the Backside of Parsene's and Wagon Trail. Not sure if there is a name for the area in between those two spots or not.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it is called cranberry, not sure but you can ride from behind the warming house to eagle wind...BR


----------

